# New from Noodler's Ink



## PenWorks (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got in some new colors from Noodler's ink. Here is a sample if you like color. The Baystate blue is a cobalt blue and the Dragons Napalm is a take on the old Iodine anticeptic. So here is a look, they both wrote very nice. You can find more info on them from http://www.noodlersink.com/index.html

I will be trying out the Heart of Darkness hopefully later tonight, but I have to get all this iodine off my fingers


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 31, 2008)

I really should buy some of that Baystate Blue seeing as how I grew up in Mass.


----------



## fiferb (Jan 31, 2008)

That towel in front looks like it says "Love Playboy Bunnies".


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> 
> That towel in front looks like it says "Love Playboy Bunnies".



Aaahhhh, you picked up on my subliminal message 
The ink bottles are just a front


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 1, 2008)

NOt all inks are created equel. Lee sent me an e mail bringing to my attention a thread on the fountain pen network, discussing how Baystate Blue STAINED the exterior pen barrel. I would have posted a link to the discussion, as I read half of it before I had to leave today. (FBR Open called)
But when I cam e back the thread was MIA over at FPN. 

So I did my own quick test with this ink. I applied Baystate Blue to the exterior of several different resin blanks this morning and left. When I came back I tried to rinse the ink off with cool water, cool water and wiping, soak in tap water and wiping. AS you can see in the before and after photo's , this ink WILL indeed stain a pen. So if one chooses to use this ink, be carefull filling and which pens you want to use it in. I would definately not put it in a demonstrater. This is a down side to this ink, but as the discussion went, if you want vibrant blue color and want ink instead of diluted water, then there is going to be some give and take. I think one of the biggest downfalls to the original poster complaining her pen was stained. (luckily it was just a Lamy Safari) is that when she bought the ink, nothing was ever said from the sales clerk about being carefull with the ink, because it may stain. Something I had no idea either, till Lee sent me the link. I will still use this ink, as it a beautifull blue, but I will be carefull as to what pens it see's.







Before






After rinse


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, look on the bright side. You can still turn the stain off of the blank!  

It was freak luck that I saw the post, it was in a section I do not frequent often, but I saw the post in the "topic" list and checked it out.  Thanks for posting up your findings Anthony, I had planned to buy a bottle of this!  I guess it is a good choice in the right pen (A swirled blue maybe!)

In a way, it is not a bad thing that thread got axed, Nathan was getting blasted a little hard about it. For those who don't know, Nathan (Noodlers Ink) really makes very little profit on the ink sales, it's a labor of love from a fountian pen nut.  He has done more for the ink industry with his (what, 6 million) ink colors than many realize.

Oh, and from what I caught the fish spitting ink on the Mass capitol was a way of "flipping off" the high Mass Taxes!!  LOL, Anthony, I may buy a bottle from you just because of that!


----------

